# [OT] Illegalitá o meno di determinati consigli....

## golaprofonda

randomaze: thread splittato da questo topic

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> w l'opensource

 

in questi casi non si sta certo a guardare queste cose..

Ho dato un consiglio sicuramente funzionante, anche se nn opensource..  :Cool: 

Testo rimosso dal moderatore

a buon intenditor poche parole  :Smile: 

Edit by randomaze: suggerire di adottare i meccansimi illegali é vietato dalle linee guida. Per questo ho rimosso il testo relativo

----------

## X-Drum

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> in questi casi non si sta certo a guardare queste cose..
> 
> 

 

invece si

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a buon intenditor poche parole 

 

in questo caso le parole sono anche troppe,

vediamo di non trasformare questo forum in un covo di warezzomani... :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## golaprofonda

 *Quote:*   

> vediamo di non trasformare questo forum in un covo di warezzomani...

 

Scusa ma non capisco quale sia il tuo problema..

Non ho trasformato niente..ho solo indicato un modo per reperire velocemente quello che gli serviva..e nemmeno con un link diretto.

Comunque quoto quelllo che hanno detto gli altri. Partition Magic non è perfetto, mi è capitato di fare grandi danni quando facevo il resize delle partizioni, (adesso uso gParted che è tutto un altro mondo), ma in questo caso specifico è la soluzione perfetta.

Comunque visto che non riesci amen..non ho altre idee..

----------

## randomaze

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

> Scusa ma non capisco quale sia il tuo problema..
> 
> Non ho trasformato niente..ho solo indicato un modo per reperire velocemente quello che gli serviva..e nemmeno con un link diretto.

 

E io ho rimosso il testo relativo visto che l'ottimo consiglio era illegale. E non capisco i tuoi problemi nel capire a cosa.

Edit: ovviamente ottimo é in senso ironico.

----------

## golaprofonda

 *Quote:*   

>  E io ho rimosso il testo relativo visto che l'ottimo consiglio era illegale. E non capisco i tuoi problemi nel capire a cosa. 

 

dai non prendiamoci in giro.di benpensanti ce ne sono fin troppi.

Non ho messo nessun link diretto..ho solo postato l indirizzo ad un sito LEGALE (hypertorrent.com), quindi tutto ciò è perfettamente legale non cè nessun mistero.

 :Question: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    E io ho rimosso il testo relativo visto che l'ottimo consiglio era illegale. E non capisco i tuoi problemi nel capire a cosa.  
> 
> dai non prendiamoci in giro.di benpensanti ce ne sono fin troppi.
> 
> Non ho messo nessun link diretto..ho solo postato l indirizzo ad un sito LEGALE (hypertorrent.com), quindi tutto ciò è perfettamente legale non cè nessun mistero.
> ...

 

A prescindere che il sito sia legale o meno il tuo atteggiamento è al limite dell'incitazione a delinquere.

Se non te ne fossi accorto sembrava che con il tuo messaggio stessi dando delle istruzioni per procurarsi una copia illegale di un sw e quindi sembrava che TU stessi commenttendo un reato.

Ovviamente ho frainteso io e non era questo che tu stavi suggerendo ma se non stai attento a quello che scrivi ti potresti anche trovare una denuncia a tuo carico.

----------

## golaprofonda

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se non te ne fossi accorto sembrava che con il tuo messaggio stessi dando delle istruzioni per procurarsi una copia illegale di un sw e quindi sembrava che TU stessi commenttendo un reato.

 

Purtroppo il mio messaggio è stato rimosso ma se hai letto la frase ho scritto "vai li e scrivi eccetera eccetera". Non ho scritto altre cose apposta.è perfettamente legale tutto ciò..si sta facendo di un sassolino una montagna secondo me, tanto più che sono pure stato attento alle parole.. comunque siamo OT.. :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

> tanto più che sono pure stato attento alle parole.. comunque siamo OT..

 

LOL

mi viene da chiedermi perchè stare attenti con le parole se non si propone qualcosa di potenzialmente illegale ...

cmq se ti senti convinto di non aver fatto nulla di illegale prosegui pure per la tua strada, al massimo la denuncia la prendi tu, mica io  :Wink: 

----------

## golaprofonda

 *Quote:*   

> al massimo la denuncia la prendi tu, mica io 

 

si..la denuncia..sempre che abbiano le prove..senza prove si fa poco..

 :Laughing: 

io posso anche dire di aver rapinato una banca su un forum..ma ci vogliono le prove..

 :Cool: 

ok BASTA OT..senò mi randomaze mi castra..

----------

## golaprofonda

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> nn la monta infatti mi dice wrong fs type!
> 
> la vedo dura!
> 
> sto aspettando ad usare i programmi x l'unformat xchè mi hanno detto che se ha solo settato come swap invece di formattare faccio danni ad usarli, ecco io nn sono sicuro che abbia formattato, ci ha messo troppo poco x formattare una partizione da 150 gb!!! mezzo sec ci ha messo!

 

non per essere insistente

per usare partition magic non importa che hai windows..basta che hai il CD..lo fai bootare all avvio e lui ti crea un ambiente MS-DOS emulato..dopodichè fai partire la versione DOS..

fidati fai così..

----------

## randomaze

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

> si..la denuncia..sempre che abbiano le prove..senza prove si fa poco..

 

Certo. Nel frattempo che trovano le prove chiudono il forum con una bella paginetta "sito sottosposto a sequestro giudiziario". In italiano, se fatto dall'autoritá italiana, in inglese se fatto dall'autorité del paese in cui si trovano i server.

Cosí grazie a te che volevi dimostrare chissá cosa circa  92486-1 utenti gentoo perdono l'uso del forum.

Personalmente se tu sei un esperto hacker di windows che sa usare bittorrent o anche un rapinatore di banche a me non interessa, cosí come non interessa minimamente tutto quello che fai o che dici fuori da questo forum.

Ma tutto quello che viene scritto in questo forum mi interessa. E sopratutto, come moderatore, mi interessa che non vengano fatte vaccate che possono penalizzare gli altri utenti. E quella che ha fatto tu era tale.

----------

## golaprofonda

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> mi interessa che non vengano fatte vaccate che possono penalizzare gli altri utenti. E quella che ha fatto tu era tale.

 

mi sembra che i tuoi toni siano decisamente eccessivi

considerando che come ho già detto e ripetuto non ho scritto niente di illegale

poi pensala come vuoi, è giusto che tu tenga in ordine il forum in quanto moderatore e lo rispetto, ma non sono daccordo quando accendi un fuoco da un filo d erba..

Sono moderatore ankio di un forum e penso di sapere ormai cosa si può scrivere e cosa no..e quello che ho scritto io si può scrivere benissimo..lo trovi in altri siti.

Comunque il mod sei tu ed è giusto che tu rimuova quello che ritieni eccessivo o possa minare la sicurezza del forum.

non sono un hacker windows..personalmente non uso quel genere di siti (non ho nemmeno installato windows sul pc) ma so cosa vi si può trovare e volevo essere d aiuto..

----------

## X-Drum

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> mi interessa che non vengano fatte vaccate che possono penalizzare gli altri utenti. E quella che ha fatto tu era tale.

 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> mi interessa che non vengano fatte vaccate che possono penalizzare gli altri utenti. E quella che ha fatto tu era tale.

 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> mi interessa che non vengano fatte vaccate che possono penalizzare gli altri utenti. E quella che ha fatto tu era tale.

 

...e 100x di quoting, parole giustissime

----------

## khris81

sentite mi fate un favore discutete della legalità o meno da un altra parte, nn mi interessa!

 :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> sentite mi fate un favore discutete della legalità o meno da un altra parte, nn mi interessa!
> 
> 

 

ascolta la questione è stata sollevata qui (questo 3d), i commenti relativi dove vorresti vederli? 

mi dispiace che il tuo  3d sia stato "sporcato"...

ai mod l'ardua sentenza

----------

## khris81

ok xò visto che si insiste tanto x NON andare off topic, scusate xchè ci dovete andare nel mio post, della legalità o meno a me proprio nn importa visto che sono cose che nn riguardano me!  :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> ok xò visto che si insiste tanto x NON andare off topic, scusate xchè ci dovete andare nel mio post, della legalità o meno a me proprio nn importa visto che sono cose che nn riguardano me! 

 

beh scusa ed allora perchè posti il tuo problema? speri che qualcuno ti risponda? tanto non sono cose che riguardano gli altri.  :Rolling Eyes: 

di sicuro la collocazione migliore della questione della legalità è da un'altra parte, ormai è stato splittato il thread e quindi non ci sono più problemi, però vorrei solo farti riflettere su quello che hai scritto e la sua applicabilità in un forum come questo dove gente perde parte del suo tempo per dare una mano agli altri.

----------

## thewally

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   mi interessa che non vengano fatte vaccate che possono penalizzare gli altri utenti. E quella che ha fatto tu era tale. 
> 
>  *randomaze wrote:*   mi interessa che non vengano fatte vaccate che possono penalizzare gli altri utenti. E quella che ha fatto tu era tale. 
> 
>  *randomaze wrote:*   mi interessa che non vengano fatte vaccate che possono penalizzare gli altri utenti. E quella che ha fatto tu era tale. 
> ...

 

Quoto. Mi butto anche io nella mischia.

Non credo sia il caso di consigliare qualsiasi cosa che possa creare dubbi riguardo la legalita' o meno di questo forum. 

Sarebbe bastato dire: "Contattami in privato (mail?)".

Poi, in un secondo tempo, via mail e lontano dal forum potevate dirvi cio' che volevate, legale o meno. A quel punto sarebbero stati solamente fattacci vostri e non dei mods.  :Wink: 

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> beh scusa ed allora perchè posti il tuo problema? speri che qualcuno ti risponda? tanto non sono cose che riguardano gli altri. 

 

Sono anche dell'opinione che sia giusto che su questo thread si discuta di questa problematica. Non si deve bollare come tabu', altrimenti randomaze avrebbe fatto prima applicando metodi dittatoriali: eliminando totalmente il messaggio originale, chiudendo il thread ed ogni altro loro derivato. 

Ragazzi, siamo qui per essere utili l'uno all'altro: non credo sia il caso di fare orecchie da mercante a problematiche di questo tipo.  :Wink: 

----------

## khris81

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  *khris81 wrote:*   ok xò visto che si insiste tanto x NON andare off topic, scusate xchè ci dovete andare nel mio post, della legalità o meno a me proprio nn importa visto che sono cose che nn riguardano me!  
> 
> beh scusa ed allora perchè posti il tuo problema? speri che qualcuno ti risponda? tanto non sono cose che riguardano gli altri. 
> 
> di sicuro la collocazione migliore della questione della legalità è da un'altra parte, ormai è stato splittato il thread e quindi non ci sono più problemi, però vorrei solo farti riflettere su quello che hai scritto e la sua applicabilità in un forum come questo dove gente perde parte del suo tempo per dare una mano agli altri.

 

xchè nn vuoi capire?

ho aperto un tread in cui chiedevo aiuto x una partizione persa, siete arrivati a discutere della legalità o meno di una cosa, se questo nn è off topic io sono babbo natale! sinceramente ho altro a cui pensare ora, rischio solo di perdere 2 settimane di lavoro e qualche migliaio di euro ma è roba da poco in confronto alla legalità o meno. :Rolling Eyes:   oltretutto nn l'ho nemmeno toccato io il tema della legalità o meno quindi...

----------

## randomaze

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> ho aperto un tread in cui chiedevo aiuto x una partizione persa, siete arrivati a discutere della legalità o meno di una cosa, se questo nn è off topic io sono babbo natale!

 

Le problematiche inerenti la gestione del forum non sono mai (o quasi) Off-Topic. Se accade che in un thread c'é un problema si cerca di risolvere sul posto. Se tali discussioni durano per le lunghe il thread iniziale viene splittato. Questo é avvenuto nel tuo thread, split compreso quindi non capiso il tuo problema.

Peraltro ti ricordo che un post che parla di problemi dovuti all'installazione di un'altra distribuzione solitamente viene chiuso, come ho anche ricordato in questo post.

Dato che il tuo post é stato tollerato, perché non vuoi essere tollerante verso gli altri?

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> ho aperto un tread in cui chiedevo aiuto x una partizione persa, siete arrivati a discutere della legalità o meno di una cosa,

 io non ti sto dicendo niente su questo, hai ragione ed hanno fatto benissimo i mods a splittare il thread. è solo il modo con cui viene affrontato il tutto che non mi garba...

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> della legalità o meno a me proprio nn importa visto che sono cose che nn riguardano me!

 

questo vuol dire essere menefreghisti o peggio sfruttare una possibilità come questo forum di arricchimento personale. al che io ti ho risposto cercando di farti ragionare sulla cosa:

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> beh scusa ed allora perchè posti il tuo problema? speri che qualcuno ti risponda? tanto non sono cose che riguardano gli altri.

 

cmq va beh dai. lasciamo perdere altrimenti vengo richiamato per aver aperto un altro OT in un thread già splittato per lo stesso motivo.

----------

## X-Drum

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Dato che il tuo post é stato tollerato, perché non vuoi essere tollerante verso gli altri?

 

----------

## golaprofonda

mi rammarica vedere che sia "emersa" tanta polemica principalmente dovuta al mio consiglio iniziale. khris81 mi ha comunque contattato in privato e sono stato contento di dargli una mano.

Mi scuso se il mio post POTEVA FAR PRESUMERE un atteggiamento ai limiti dell illegalità, ma ho comunque cercato (come già detto) di limitarmi nelle parole e di restare nei limiti, e nei limiti sono rimasto, questo lo so con certezza.

Finchè non si posta un link diretto o un INDICAZIONE ESPLICITA si rimane nei limiti della legalità.

Vi pongo una domanda.

Se io dico:

"Apri aMule e scrivi xxxxx" al posto di xxxxx metteteci quello che volete. Compio una violazione? Assolutamente no perchè

eMule è un software di file-sharing, e usarlo non è un reato altrimente eMule stesso verrebbe condannato in principio.

so che si gioca sul filo, ma SCRIVI è diverso da SCARICA, questo concedetemelo

----------

## Kernel78

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

> mi rammarica vedere che sia "emersa" tanta polemica principalmente dovuta al mio consiglio iniziale. khris81 mi ha comunque contattato in privato e sono stato contento di dargli una mano.
> 
> Mi scuso se il mio post POTEVA FAR PRESUMERE un atteggiamento ai limiti dell illegalità, ma ho comunque cercato (come già detto) di limitarmi nelle parole e di restare nei limiti, e nei limiti sono rimasto, questo lo so con certezza.
> 
> Finchè non si posta un link diretto o un INDICAZIONE ESPLICITA si rimane nei limiti della legalità.
> ...

 

Non è vwero, come ti ho scritto anche in privato basta suggerire di compiere un reato per essere colpevoli di istigazione a delinquere.

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vi pongo una domanda.
> 
> Se io dico:
> ...

 

si ma se al posto di xxxxx dici di scrivere un nome di un sw proprietario che circola illegalmente su quel circuito sarebbe esattamente come consigliare di andare da un ricettatore di auto rubate e chiedergli di far vedere una ferrari. Sarebbe istigazione a delinquere, è inutile che continui a sostenere che finche non posti un link diretto non commetti un reato.

È vero che se non posto il link diretto non commetti un reato ma suggerendo dove procuraselo commetti un altro reato.

Non è che io posso ammazzare una persona ma non commetto reato finche non posto un link diretto... sono due reati diversi.

----------

## golaprofonda

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non è che io posso ammazzare una persona ma non commetto reato finche non posto un link diretto... sono due reati diversi.

 

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

Veramente l esempio delle auto l hai tirato fuori tu, e con quest ultimo stai un po esagerando..

Ricettatore di auto rubate?? Eh no caro mio, è qui che casca la tua tesi

Ricettatore di auto rubate=GIA' ILLEGALE DI PER SE

eMule o Hypertorrent=PERFETTAMENTE LEGALI

----------

## golaprofonda

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> È vero che se non posto il link diretto non commetti un reato ma suggerendo dove procuraselo commetti un altro reato.
> 
> 

 

ma io non ho suggerito un reato

giuridicamente gli ho scritto "vai su questo sito e scrivi questo nome"

----------

## 102376

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   
> 
> È vero che se non posto il link diretto non commetti un reato ma suggerendo dove procuraselo commetti un altro reato.
> 
>  
> ...

 

quoto!!!

----------

## gamberetto

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

> ma io non ho suggerito un reato
> 
> giuridicamente gli ho scritto "vai su questo sito e scrivi questo nome"

 

Ciao, vorrei scrivere due parole anch'io, visto che sento questo forum anche un po' mio:

Per me non è importante se tu compi effettivamente un reato o meno. L'intenzione con cui hai dato il tuo consiglio l'hanno capita tutti. E secondo me non è nello stile di un forum che parla di Software open source. Anche se non è un reato, penso che alla maggior parte della gente non piaccia questo modo di risolvere un problema.

(tutto IMHO e per cercare un modo comune di usare le possibilità di usare questo forum)

Ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *gamberetto wrote:*   

> E secondo me non è nello stile di un forum che parla di Software open source. Anche se non è un reato, penso che alla maggior parte della gente non piaccia questo modo di risolvere un problema. 

 

il problema non è nella volontà di presentare la cosa in un contesto opensource, quanto che l'operazione per il reperimento del programma, anche se scritta in maniera che non possa risultare illegale, viene presentata su un server americano in cui probabilmente per una qualche stupidata scritta da qualcuno ne possa andare di mezzo la comunità intera. è semplicemente per questo che i mods cercano di tenere il più basso possibile il propagarsi di discussioni che cerchino di portare a collisioni con le regole del forum e più in generale della netiquette. detto questo: se uno vuole portare come proprio consiglio l'utilizzo di un programma closed source, cosa legittima e comunque a volte unica fonte di soluzione per alcuni problemi potrebbe limitarsi a citare il nome del programma ed i suoi pregi, al massimo il link al sito ufficiale. dopo di questo il come una persona si procura tal programma, se legalmente o illegalmente è un suo problema ed al massimo un problema della legge del suo paese con lui, non della legge con il sito che ha ospitato le informazioni sul reperimento del programma.

----------

## Kernel78

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   
> 
> Non è che io posso ammazzare una persona ma non commetto reato finche non posto un link diretto... sono due reati diversi. 
> 
>   
> ...

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Provo a spiegartelo in maniera più semplice:

io non dico che le tue parole possono delineare il reato di "pirateria" (o come si chiama) visto che tu non hai inserito materiale protetto ne un link diretto a materiale protetto ma le tue parole erano mirate a suggerire un metodo illegale di progurarsi un prodotto protetto quindi stavi commettendo il reato di istigazione a delinquere.

In questo caso il mio esempio clazava perfettamente (e non capisco se ti ostini a non capirlo o se io mi sono espresso male).

Suggerendo di recarsi da un ricettatore tu non commetti il reato di ricettazione (cosi come suggerendo dove procurarsi un link diretto tu non fornisci un link diretto) ma commetti il reato di istigazione.

Con il ricettatore puoi andarci a cena e parlare del tempo così come con emule puoi scaricare anche le iso di una distro linux ma se tu suggerisci un comportamento illegale commetti il reato di istigazione.

Mi scuso per le ripetizioni ma mi auguro di essere riuscito a far capire la gravita delle parole espresse.

----------

## gamberetto

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  *gamberetto wrote:*   E secondo me non è nello stile di un forum che parla di Software open source. Anche se non è un reato, penso che alla maggior parte della gente non piaccia questo modo di risolvere un problema.  
> 
> il problema non è nella volontà di presentare la cosa in un contesto opensource, quanto che l'operazione per il reperimento del programma, anche se scritta in maniera che non possa risultare illegale, viene presentata su un server americano in cui probabilmente per una qualche stupidata scritta da qualcuno ne possa andare di mezzo la comunità intera. è semplicemente per questo che i mods cercano di tenere il più basso possibile il propagarsi di discussioni che cerchino di portare a collisioni con le regole del forum e più in generale della netiquette. detto questo: se uno vuole portare come proprio consiglio l'utilizzo di un programma closed source, cosa legittima e comunque a volte unica fonte di soluzione per alcuni problemi potrebbe limitarsi a citare il nome del programma ed i suoi pregi, al massimo il link al sito ufficiale. dopo di questo il come una persona si procura tal programma, se legalmente o illegalmente è un suo problema ed al massimo un problema della legge del suo paese con lui, non della legge con il sito che ha ospitato le informazioni sul reperimento del programma.

 

concordo con te

----------

## golaprofonda

 *Quote:*   

> Con il ricettatore puoi andarci a cena e parlare del tempo così come con emule puoi scaricare anche le iso di una distro linux ma se tu suggerisci un comportamento illegale commetti il reato di istigazione.

 

guarda che ho capito cosa intendi ma non è così come dici

forse sono io che mi sono spiegato male:

non ho commesso nessun reato di istigazione, semplicemente perchè non ho suggerito : "vai su questo sito e scarica questo"

ma "apri questo sito e digita questo", che anche se per te può essere uguale perchè il tuo pensiero è già prevenuto in realtà giuridicamente è molto diverso, le parole vengono pesate..

mi spiego ancora meglio:

se tu vai su questo sito o su aMule e scrivi il nome di un software proprietario commetti reato?

Risposta: NO , quindi ne deriva che la mia non è istigazione

non è molto complicato

----------

## thewally

 *gamberetto wrote:*   

> [snip]
> 
> concordo con te

 

Non posso far altro che essere d'accordo.

 Dopo cosi' tanti post (oltretutto) esaurienti, comincio a pensare che qualcuno voglia fare l'indiano.

----------

## X-Drum

 *thewally wrote:*   

>  Dopo cosi' tanti post (oltretutto) esaurienti, comincio a pensare che qualcuno voglia fare l'indiano.

 

augh , per quanto si possa rivoltare la frittata, la situazione resta sempre la medesima

----------

## Kernel78

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Con il ricettatore puoi andarci a cena e parlare del tempo così come con emule puoi scaricare anche le iso di una distro linux ma se tu suggerisci un comportamento illegale commetti il reato di istigazione. 
> 
> guarda che ho capito cosa intendi ma non è così come dici
> 
> forse sono io che mi sono spiegato male:
> ...

 

ok, sono cretino io e non riesco a capire le tue parole.

Tizio dice di non avere il sw che tu gli suggerisci di usare quindi tu ti sei limitato a dire di andare su un certo sito e scrivere il nome di un sw proprietario, in seguito all'azione da te suggerita si ottiene una lista di pacchetti sw illegali.

Dopo esserti limitato a suggerire questo hai scritto

 *Quote:*   

> a buon intenditor poche parole

 

Io purtroppo sono solo un bigotto moralista e quindi è ovvio che io veda in queste tue parole un chiaro invito a violare la legge e per questi motivo ritengo che le tue parole rientrino della definizione di "istigazione a delinquere", se tu ritieni che le tue parole possano essere interpretate in maniera diversa dal procurarsi quel programma sono curioso di conoscerne la tua interpretazione.

----------

## gamberetto

 *thewally wrote:*   

> comincio a pensare che qualcuno voglia fare l'indiano.

 

 :Rolling Eyes:  cosa vuol dire?

----------

## stefanonafets

Bè, a me la questione sembra molto semplice, ovvero:

qui non siamo a casa nostra, i moderatori si (in senso figurato ...  :Very Happy:  ), indi è questione di educazione rispettare l'ospite (inteso come "colui che ospita").

Golaprofonda ci ha fatto notare il suo punto di vista, altri gli hanno esposto il proprio, non ho visto un dialogo costruttivo, indi a mio modestissimo avviso non ci sarebbe motivo di continuare la discussione.

Anche se poco, frequento questo forum praticamente da quando è stato aperto e questo è il topic + mi sembra avvicinarsi ad un flame, e la cosa mi dispiace.

Scusate la grammatica poco lineare del mio itagliano, ma sono le 2.20 di notte e mi aspettano ancora 5 ore e mezza di lavoro, siate comprensivi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ancora non mi sembra un flame...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Non voglio entrare nel merito della discussione però vorrei ricordare che la legge è "precisa"... tutto ciò che non è illegale è perfettamente legale...

Siccome si sta parlando di una cosa ai confini della legalità capisco che la discussione sia accesa e si tenti di capire esattamente dove giace questo confine... tuttavia occhio a non esagerare!

Intanto mi sembra paranoica la paura che il forum venga chiuso per qualche post qua e la (anche se fossero illegali)... Mica c'è davvero il grande fratello che ci scruta tutti e si mette a leggere tutti i post... anche quelli in italiano...  :Rolling Eyes:  E in ogni caso questo grande fratello, anche se ci fosse, non avrebbe niente di meglio da fare?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Partendo dal presupposto che la discussione è pertanto accademica mi sembra che gli ip degli utenti vengano registrati... no? Pertanto se ci dovessero essere responsabilità penali queste sarebbero assolutamente personali no? Qual'è il problema? (accademico)  :Rolling Eyes: 

A titolo personale dico che la cosiddetta "istigazione a delinquere" (se anche lo fosse davvero, cosa di cui dubito) non mi pareva così terribile... Comunque ovviamente il giudizio sta ai mod che devono interpretare le linee guida (ma non la legge italiana o statunitense... quello sta ai giudici)

----------

## X-Drum

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> A titolo personale dico che la cosiddetta "istigazione a delinquere" (se anche lo fosse davvero, cosa di cui dubito) non mi pareva così terribile... Comunque ovviamente il giudizio sta ai mod che devono interpretare le linee guida (ma non la legge italiana o statunitense... quello sta ai giudici)

 

il discorso è semplice, come anche ribadito da te,

non c'è bisogno di allontanarsi talmente tanto fino ad approdare

al discorso "giustizia".

-Le linee guida parlano chiaro => quindi tali atteggiamenti sono vietati o comunque scoraggiati

-Lo scenario dipinto da randomaze va imho interpretato come:

"sono vietati tali atteggiamenti per evitare il proliferare di tali atteggiamenti che, nella peggiore delle

ipotesi, possono potenzialmente fare diventare questo forum oggetto di indagini da parte di autorita' competenti"

e non come:

"non appena ci si atteggia in maniera "poco pulita" le autorità sequestrano il forum et simila"

----------

## golaprofonda

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> sono curioso di conoscerne la tua interpretazione.

 

Sempre cercando di evitare il flame..

non è da interpretare, vuol dire esattamente quello che cè scritto..

potevo anche scrivere

"Chi vuole intendere intenda"

una frase di questo tipo è un po come dire : "Ti ho portato fin li, poi vedrai tu cosa fare, qualsiasi scelta farai sono fattaci tuoi"

mi spiego?

scusa forse hai inteso la mia frase del post precedente in maniera offensiva ma nn intendevo assolutamente  :Cool: 

----------

## gutter

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> una frase di questo tipo è un po come dire : "Ti ho portato fin li, poi vedrai tu cosa fare, qualsiasi scelta farai sono fattaci tuoi"
> ...

 

Il tuo punto di vista risulta chiaro, ma permettimi di sottolineare che il problema di fondo rimane comunque: hai fornito un metodo esplicito per scaricare un sw illegale. Ora possiamo girare la frittata quanto vuoi ma il concetto rimane sempre il medesimo. 

Non ho idea di che genere (nel senso di argomento trattato) di forum moderi ma ti posso assicurare che un post come il tuo in un forum che tratta di informatica (e credo anche in molti altri forum che trattano di argomenti diversi) può causare molti ma molti problemi, vista anche l'ubicazione dei server che ospitano il forum.

----------

## thewally

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Non ho idea di che genere (nel senso di argomento trattato) di forum moderi ma ti posso assicurare che un post come il tuo in un forum che tratta di informatica (e credo anche in molti altri forum che trattano di argomenti diversi) può causare molti ma molti problemi, vista anche l'ubicazione dei server che ospitano il forum.

 

Certamente della questione fisica della cosa non ne abbiamo tenuto ben conto fino ad ora... Se il server e' in USA, bisogna tener conto anche delle loro leggi (che, per quel poco che so, sono ben ferree a riguardo...  :Sad:  )

----------

## lopio

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il tuo punto di vista risulta chiaro, ma permettimi di sottolineare che il problema di fondo rimane comunque: hai fornito un metodo esplicito per scaricare un sw illegale. Ora possiamo girare la frittata quanto vuoi ma il concetto rimane sempre il medesimo. 
> 
> 

 

concordo!

Non che sia la fine del mondo perche' come dice cazzantonio non credo che questo possa comportare sanzioni da un giorno all'altro o problemi con la giustizia per cosi' poco.  

Sono pero' d'accordo con i moderatori che gia' hanno la loro bella gatta da pelare nella gestione del forum che se anche esiste 1 possibilita' su 1 milione che ci possano essere riprecussioni negative e' meglio evitarle. E questo puo' per esempio voler dire il proliferare di gente che chiede dove recuperare quel tal software piratato et similia

Cosa ci guadagnano   moderatori a permettere cose di questo tipo? nulla

Cosa ci guadagna in golaprofonda in questo caso? nulla anche lui

Se non siete d'accordo allora ditemi come recuperare le rom dei giochi che sono forse l'unico che non le ha  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Frez

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il problema non è nella volontà di presentare la cosa in un contesto opensource, quanto 
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Concordo con questo commento sensato e soprattutto non cinico come alcuni sopra.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  [...] ma le tue parole erano mirate a suggerire un metodo illegale di progurarsi un prodotto protetto quindi stavi commettendo il reato di istigazione a delinquere.
> 
> 

 

Non esageriamo. Questo forse è quello che vogliono farci credere.

"Istigazione" è una cosa, a mio avviso, ben piu' forte che non una semplice divulgazione di informazioni.

"Suggerire" è diverso dall'incitamento pressante che si dovrebbe intendere per "incitamento" no ?

Non voglio difendere nessuno, è ovvio che ci sono 1000 motivi per non "suggerire" alcunché di illegale, e sono tutti singolarmente sufficienti a condannare il messaggio a /dev/null.

Volevo solo escludere il motivo "penale"  :Smile: 

----------

## wildancer

@Golaprofonda: cio che non capisco io è: il server è fisicamente in america, e questo secondo me giustifica in pieno tutt le paranoie del mondo... Ti dispiace così tanto evitare di consigliare certe cose? ok, il tuo punto di vista è chiaro, ma se un forum comincia ad essere messo in cativa luce da argomenti tabù anche se non ci sono state violazioni e non ci saranno mai i problemi arriveranno comunque IMHO se si può evitare è meglio, e questo deve essere ben chiaro per tutti! non è un fuoco di paglia, si tratta di evitare stupidi ed inutili problemi alla comunità! Mi ripeto... Una volta chiarita la tua posizione, ti spiacerebbe evitare comunque?

----------

## golaprofonda

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> Mi ripeto... Una volta chiarita la tua posizione, ti spiacerebbe evitare comunque?

 

Se sei stato attento la mia posizione l ho già chiarita.  :Cool: 

Ho detto che visto che i moderatori hanno chiesto esplicitamente di evitare eviterò, ma non è che sono arricato qui per dare consigli al limite del legale eh? si è verificato in questo famoso caso perchè non c erano alternative.  :Wink: 

----------

## n3m0

Mi introduco nel discorso chiarendo subito il mio punto di vista a riguardo: golaprofonda (che non me ne voglia, ma sembra il titolo di un film a luci rosse... :Very Happy: ) poteva dare benissimo il suo consiglio in privato ed è la modalità che preferisco assolutamente (anche io sono moderatore di un altro forum e sì "pretendo" che si faccia).

Quello che non digerisco è questo perbenismo estremo mostrato nel discorso sulla legalità/illegalità.

Se le persone mettessero la stessa attenzione ai (veri) reati di "classe superiore" (commessi in primis da chi dovrebbe portare il buon esempio) sul quale il nostro paese galleggia ampiamente e la stessa enfasi nel manifestare attacchi, contestazioni e critiche, di certo l'Italia (e oserei dire il mondo) non sarebbe quel colabrodo sfasciato che è ora.

Ma come al solito, da quando ho occhi e orecchie per certe cose, vedo sbattersi la gente su questioni di principio ma agli atti pratici vedo un popolo di schiavi e sottomessi drogati dalla TV e non solo (senza offesa per i presenti, parlo per linee generali).

Beh, tralasciando le mie divagazioni su ciò che penso del Bel Paese, non mi trovo d'accordo soprattutto riguardo questo

 *Quote:*   

> ma permettimi di sottolineare che il problema di fondo rimane comunque: hai fornito un metodo esplicito per scaricare un sw illegale

 

scritto da gutter ma condiviso da altri, se non erro.

L'affermazione è parzialmente esatta.

L'imputato (ormai così mi tocca chiamarlo) ha fornito un metodo esplicito per procurarsi generico materiale condiviso.

Come tutti i mezzi ad esso paragonabili, esso può essere usato nel bene e nel male.

Ogni persona possiede in se la capacità (più o meno distorta nella nostra malsana e disfatta società) di poter distinguere il bene dal male e la scelta finale spetta sempre alla persona che compierà l'azione.

Se in me è ben radicato il concetto di bene, io agirò nel bene: se qualcuno mi suggerisce un metodo supersicuro per evadere le tasse, ma io penso fermamente che sia uno sbaglio non pagarle, me ne frego del metodo consigliato e proseguo dritto per la mia strada.

La polizia di stato italiana fornisce, ad esempio, la possibilità di acquisire diversi porti d'arma da fuoco (per difesa personale, per sport, etc.), ma questo non impedisce che tu possa usare quella stessa arma per ammazzare tua moglie. Converrete che, per quanto ne so, ciò non fa della polizia di stato un istigatrice a delinquere.

Negli USA (la maggior parte degli stati) chiunque non sia un criminale può comprare una pistola, e il negoziante è tenuto al cosiddetto Background Check. Comprare e detenere un'arma non è un problema negli USA, anche se la tieni in macchina (cosa proibitissima da noi) anche se spesso per portarla in giro ci vuole un CCW. Addirittura in Arizona il CCW serve solo per portare la pistola nascosta; se la si porta bene in vista nella fondina, non se ne ha bisogno. Eppure non mi pare che nessuno sia mai stato condannato per istigazione a delinquere per questo "permesso" concesso ai cittadini americani.

Sempre per gli USA (sui quali batto data la frequente ubicazione dei server che ospitano forum), sono disponibili siti sui quali è possibile acquistare armi online, con pochi dati. Siti legali, che invece secondo il vostro processo a golaprofonda dovrebbero essere messi al rogo (non che io sia d'accordo all'utilizzo/acquisto facile e veloce di armi da fuoco in stile USA [ma neanche un po'], sto facendo solo degli esempi).

Perciò, non mi pare tanto il caso di scribacchiare due pagine di post sulla presunta legalità/illegalità del consiglio di golaprofonda.

IMHO, sarebbe bastato il classico procedimento: 

- cut del testo incriminato

- rinfresco delle regole del forum all'imputato, senza fare troppe storie personali sulla legalità

- soffocare qualunque proseguio della discussione sulla questione legalità, essendo terribilmente off-topic (e considerando l'odio rovente verso l'OT di molti dei frequentatori, sarebbe stato l'ideale).

Quindi, sempre IMHO, credo che questo topic non avrebbe dovuto avere la possibilità di essere proseguito, nè nel thread originale, nè nello split.

Ho detto.

Sempre IMHO.

Bye bye da un nemo ormai sempre più lurker, ma sempre affezionato al forum.  :Wink: 

----------

## Atomikramp

mi permetto di esprimere il mio umile parere..... ( vi prego non flammatemi )

dicendo emule e bittorrent non sono illegali posso darti ragione.... io spesso bittorrent lo uso per scaricare le iso delle distribuzioni perchè se appena uscite i mirror che le contengono sono spesso congestionati...

tuttavia il problema sta "nell'insieme del post"

cioè.... tu hai consigliato ad una persona di usare partition magic

e fin qui nulla a che ridire dal mio punto di vista

poi però gli hai detto ( con altre parole ma il succo era quello )... guarda che se non ce l'hai lo trovi sul sito blablabla

ora i due elementi distinti ( il sito, e l'utilizzo di partition magic ) non sono di per sè illegali... peròil succo dell'insieme era interpretabile come un suggerire ad una persona di recuperare partition magic mediante bittorrent cercando il file torrent sul sito blablabla

secondo me l'editing del thread è stato corretto..... 

anche perchè semplicemente dicendogli "usa partition magic" forse il resto se avesse voluto intuirlo l'avrebbe intuito da solo, e se se lo fosse voluto procurare per vie traverse l'avrebbe fatto comunque....

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Ogni persona possiede in se la capacità (più o meno distorta nella nostra malsana e disfatta società) di poter distinguere il bene dal male e la scelta finale spetta sempre alla persona che compierà l'azione.

 

allora... quello che dici è completamente vero, a parte un piccolo particolare, ovvero: questo forum è della comunità e come tale ci sono delle regole da rispettare, in primis quello di rimanere nella legalità dalla prima all'ultima parola. che dopo uno in casa sua faccia quello che ritiene meglio per lui, bene. però all'interno del forum dire "quasi" palesemente che se non hai un sw lo puoi trovare e scaricare dal sito blablabla mi sembra una cosa da non fare. tant'è vero che come ho già detto e ribadisco ogni persona che abbia un minimo di capacità informatiche che vadano oltre il semplice "utilizzo da segretaria" sanno come recuperare un certo sw senza che questo venga scritto in un forum.

----------

## gutter

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> L'imputato (ormai così mi tocca chiamarlo) ha fornito un metodo esplicito per procurarsi generico materiale condiviso.
> ...

 

Il problema non è tanto quello di come possa essere usato tale consiglio ma bensì del fatto che ciò potrebbe creare dei problemi agli altri utenti del forum viste le leggi stringenti del paese dove sono ubicati i server.

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> - cut del testo incriminato
> ...

 

Fatto da randomaze  :Wink: 

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> - rinfresco delle regole del forum all'imputato, senza fare troppe storie personali sulla legalità
> ...

 

Fatto anche questo  :Smile: 

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> - soffocare qualunque proseguio della discussione sulla questione legalità, essendo terribilmente
> ...

 

Su questa affermazione non concordo molto dal momento che a mio avviso visto che la discussione non era mai stata affrontata poteva essere una buona idea chiarire il concetto una volta per tutte.

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> Bye bye da un nemo ormai sempre più lurker, ma sempre affezionato al forum. 
> ...

 

Peccato, sento la tua mancanza  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

Dai ragazzi, poche pippe mentali. Il discorso è semplicissimo: le regole di questo forum vietano espressamente di trattare argomenti ritenuti illegali o che possono portare ad infrangere leggi, che piaccia o meno: 

 *Quote:*   

> Linee guida italiane:
> 
> 11. Non discutete di attività illegali - Il server si trova negli USA e tutti noi sappiamo quanto in fretta si possono incontrare guai legali apparentemente assurdi. Qualunque discussione riguardante pratiche illegali negli USA potrebbe venire cancellata senza avviso, se ritenuto opportuno

 

Quindi in caso di post che contravvengono a questa regola, i moderatori intervengono in base a quanto ritengono opportuno fare: cancellare un post, bloccare un topic, bannare un utente etc.

Punto. 

Il resto sono solo belle parole, discussioni interessanti o meno, punti di vista e opinioni soggettivi e come tali condivisibili o meno. Nessuno crocifigga nessuno o giudichi gli altri, semplicemente prendete per buona questa regola, è tutto quello che vi serve. Se poi volete discutere per giorni sull'argomento nessun problema, ma sappiate che lo fate per puro diletto mentale.

----------

